# Oh my aching feet....



## nolapastrygirl (Feb 24, 2011)

I just started a 'real' position in an awesome hotel, as a pastry cook/prep. I am having the hardest time finding decent shoes. I already have a bunion on my right foot. It seems one style of shoe makes my knees and feet feel good, but my back will hurt. Then another style, my feet are one fire when the 10 hr shift ends. And then another style is practically nonexistent. I have a wide foot. My feet thank you in advance for any help  =)


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Nola,

I hear you ! My right foot has been sore for awhile . First of all its always good to bring more than one pair of shoes to work. In the morning I wear one type and switch off after noon.

When in sitting mode (at work or at home) I take a tennis ball and roll it under my foot to massage the nerve endings. It won't have a big effect if its done just once but if you did it often enough...wow, it makes a difference.

maybe get those bunion plasters working before it gets to bad.

I like my shoes to have some lift.

Can you get someone to massage your feet ? If you can't, treat yourself , go to a place where they do manicures/pedicure and ask the lady to massage your feet with cream/oil , they charge $ 1.50 for two minutes , hand her 10 and enjoy the fun.

Petals.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Save a bit of cash - go to a foot specialist and get your feet checked out.   Tell them what you do and that you need advice / recommendations on footwear.

They will likely make a proper pair of inserts/supports that position your feet at the right angle to support your back and they will make them for the proper size of shoes that you need to wear.   They will also help your arches and distribute your weight more evenly.  Likely your feet will be two different sizes! Making purchasing non-custom shoes a bit interesting.  Sometimes if you get leather shoes they can be stretched / adjusted to fit you properly.

It can get a bit pricey but the pain and stress will go away after a time and you'll be very grateful in the long run.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Also keep in mind your feet grow larger toward end of work day, as you have been on them all day. This is why when you go home and remove shoes it feels so good. Try soaking in warm water and epsom salts.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Exactly,

Alot of the time its a circulatory problem and not a clinical one. But like Michael said , if you feel  a bigger problem, better go see a podiatrist (chiropodist).

My problem is on the back of my foot on the bone. I went for an exray, had a scan, I guess (for me)  it just boils down to massaging them and it helps alot, along with a tennis ball.

Lowering my sodium level has helped me to.

Petals.


----------



## beng503 (Apr 4, 2012)

keen shoes makes a service shoe that is wide and i would highly recommend them, they run about 100 bucks but are worth every penny/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## jre987 (Apr 4, 2012)

I buy Dansko Professional Clogs they are very costly at about $125.00 us but worth every penny.  I save 10-15.00 per pay check and buy two pairs a year and have been wareing them for the last 7 years.  My wife nows tells me I'm not allowed to use them on my days off is how much I ware them.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Foot specialists are called "Podaitrists", and the inserts are called "orthotics". 

How your foot is positioned in the shoe will have a huge influence on your knees and back

When I get new orthotics (about every 3 yrs) it costs me a cool $500.

Mind you I have flat feet.........


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

NOLApastrygirl said:


> It seems one style of shoe makes my knees and feet feel good, but my back will hurt.


There could be another cause for your back pain, other then shoes. Like if your table isn't at an appropriate height. That makes you lean forward and your back muscles supporting your entire torso's weight. Even a half inch too low can do it too you.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I love Dansko pro clogs but unfortunately I can't wear them at work because they aren't steel toed and we have to wear steel toed shoes.  I have Mellow Walks and they are terrible!!  I've been looking for a better shoe but so far all of the steel toed shoes are just awful.    I do have a boot allowance of $75 a year that the company will cover so that does help with the price a little...


----------



## coyote (Apr 4, 2012)

Congrats on the 'real' position!

I wear work boots with oil resistant soles and slip customized orthotics inside.

I loved clogs, but it turns out that my feet leaned inward due to very high arches. The lack of support both under the arch and along the heel eventually led to a severe case of plantar fasciitis. Now I have to wear something with a very sturdy 'back' along the heels to help hold my feet straight I wear custom inserts. They cost a few hundred dollars, but I wish I'd done it years earlier before my feet were permanently damaged.

But even going to a drug store and getting some arch supports may help until you've saved enough to really treat your feet.


----------



## paul alfred (Nov 18, 2011)

I also wear Dansko clogs.  The gentleman that I bought the shoes from has been in the shoe business for decades, and was very informative to talk to.  After spending near an hour learning WHY my feet were causing me pain, I tried on a number of pairs of shoes.  He deals primarily in Dansko work shoes, and is the only shoe salesman my brother (a sous-chef) will buy from.  When I left the store I had increased my knowledge on work-related foot stress and pain, and had a new pair of shoes to try out.  

I have been wearing those new shoes for about three months now, and I love them dearly.  Although they did take a bit for my feet to get used to (and part of that was my feet getting used to me standing on them all day again, after having had a desk job for so long), I have been very glad that I bought the shoes.  I do not regret spending any of the $120 that the shoes cost.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Over the years, I have found that for me the best shoe is a shoe that is light in weight like a Rockport, Or Dr, Scholes skidproof gel inside. I use gel inserts in all my shoes and I have flat feet. Boots are to heavy and make feet mor tired. steel tips just add weight(and lets face it you are not in constuction) The lighter the less load the foot has  to carry the better since  you are on these 16 little bones in each foot all day


----------



## unkledude (Apr 18, 2012)

I have issues with my feet just recently after 20+ yrs of working on hard food industry floors. Took a desk job for a couple months but can back to food service, just not my cup of tea. I went to the walkingstore.com and then to their store. I have a high arc, wide(4xe) foot which makes it hard to find shoes that fit. I ended up going with dansko wynn's with orthodox. No time on them @ work yet but will post later in the week with results. Epsom salts do take the hurt away along with paraffin wax, if you can.

My 2 cents


----------



## paul alfred (Nov 18, 2011)

Quote:


unkledude said:


> I have issues with my feet just recently after 20+ yrs of working on hard food industry floors. Took a desk job for a couple months but can back to food service, just not my cup of tea. I went to the walkingstore.com and then to their store. I have a high arc, wide(4xe) foot which makes it hard to find shoes that fit. I ended up going with dansko wynn's with orthodox. No time on them @ work yet but will post later in the week with results. Epsom salts do take the hurt away along with paraffin wax, if you can.
> My 2 cents


A whole-hearted AMEN to the epsom salts. An epsom salt bath a couple times this last week has certainly helped my feet a lot. I'm finding that the longer I work my new job the more my feet get accustomed to standing on them all day...but a relaxing epsom salt bath for them at the end of a 10+ hour shift has certainly made things much easier.


----------



## unkledude (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello,
An update on my Dansko Wynn's:

I wore them around my house for a couple hours, they were ok. A little stiff but what the hay. Got smart and wore them for a walk on the treadmill because you can't return the if worn outside. After about 1/2 hour my ankles were raw and very painful. The back rubbed them both raw, quite painful! Needless to say I returned them, full refund, no problems. Has anyone worn or tried Moro's? If so which one's and are they worth it? I don't mind paying for quality .......I'm getting frustrated with the search for good shoes

LOL. Whining again


----------



## unkledude (Apr 18, 2012)

Mozo's


----------



## nolapastrygirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I am 5'11 so when the height of the table was mentioned, that made a lot of sense.


----------

